# My Golden & Her Pups (Birthing Pics...FYI)Lots Of Pics!



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Great pictures....I don't know if I've ever seen pictures like that before....


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow - what great pictures. Sounds like an amazing experience. 

But, I'm confused. You had her only for a day and then she gave birth - did you KNOW she was pregnant? Is there a reason you got her the day before she gave birth? Do you know who the dad is?


----------



## LaurJen (Aug 10, 2006)

Wonderful pictures! Mom is very pretty!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

LaurJen said:


> Wonderful pictures! Mom is very pretty!


I agree...mommy is adorable. I love her smile in the last photo.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

sashac said:


> Wow - what great pictures. Sounds like an amazing experience.
> 
> But, I'm confused. You had her only for a day and then she gave birth - did you KNOW she was pregnant? Is there a reason you got her the day before she gave birth? Do you know who the dad is?


Sadie's Story


My aunt contacted me about a month before asking us if we were interested in taking her. We said yes as I grew up with a GR and wanted one as a family dog. My aunt was paying $650/mthly to board her and her 'mate'. She was trying to save money for a place of her own and couldn't do it with this extra expense. So we said we'd take Sadie. She called a week before we were to go pick her up (about 3 hrs away) and said she was pregnant and due the end of January (It was about the second week of Jan. at this point). We talked about it and discussed it and said we'd still take her. 
My husband went and picked her up on Friday morning and got home friday late afternoon. We bathed her, took her to Petco and went shopping, bought lots of trees, new collar, etc. Went home and she stayed in her whelping box that my husband built. The next afternoon she began making funny growling sounds and my dad said, "Uh, you better put a blanket down, I bet she has those pups tonight!" We had plans to leave to me nephews birthday party so dh got a blanket, just in case, and I hopped in the shower. The next thing I know my husband is running into the bathroom saying, "We have a pup!". I go running out and start watching the most miraculous thing, next to giving birth myself! It was amazing!!! 
We cancelled our plans and stayed home with her. She had 6 pups and after about an hour she was calmed down so we decided to leave to a friends house a few miles away. My husband came home and checked on her about an hour and a half later and called and told me she had 3 more pups! Talk about shock.

So, that's the story!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Wow! Great looking mom and pups. We're all waiting for the story about Mom


----------



## Molly's Mom (Jan 1, 2007)

Thank you so much. I've never seen newborns puppies before. The mother is beautiful.


----------



## NewParentsTo9 (Feb 13, 2007)

I posted the story in post #6 above in this same thread. 

Thanks everyone! I got many more pics too!


----------



## threegoldengirls (Mar 1, 2006)

Amazing pictures! The color of the pups are beautiful.


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom (Nov 27, 2005)

Sadie is beautiful and so are the puppies! That is an amazing story. I can't even imagine going from 0 to 10 dogs in one day. In a couple more weeks, they'll be taking over your house.


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

Molly's Mom said:


> Thank you so much. I've never seen newborns puppies before. The mother is beautiful.


I know...I don't think I've ever seen them so young.


----------



## Rocky (Dec 28, 2006)

What wonderful pictures!!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## sashac (Mar 13, 2006)

Wow! Beautiful. Mom sure does look proud!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

The first couple pics made my stomach go up and down so I rushed past those but the rest are soooo cute. I remember when Katie was that small...tooo cute.


----------



## telsmith1 (Sep 11, 2006)

Katiesmommy said:


> The first couple pics made my stomach go up and down so I rushed past those but the rest are soooo cute. I remember when Katie was that small...tooo cute.



LOL, Amy.....It brought back memories and excitement for me.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Congratulations to both you and Sadie, that really is a great story and Sadie looks like a real Angel. You're in for some fun now though !!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

Amazing pictures. Thansk fro takign the time. And welcome!


----------



## Katiesmommy (Sep 10, 2006)

telsmith1 said:


> LOL, Amy.....It brought back memories and excitement for me.


Well yes...... She was soo soo tiny I am happy I have all the pics.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Beautiful mom and beautiful pups! What a great picture story. Thanks for the posting!

Helaine


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Congratulations...Mom and Puppies are beautiful.......


----------

